# Networking in single user mode



## jb1277976 (Nov 4, 2022)

Hello,

Been on FreeBSD for a good solid 3 days now. For some reason I was getting kernel panics and was advised that I should install the port drm-kind instead of the package. So I removed the package and installed the port in multi user mode via X Kde and now I can't boot at all. I have zroot since that was the default when I installed freebsd I booted mounted the pariition and now I don't have any networking to reinstall the drm-kmod package my usb Ethernet device isn't showing in ifconfig also service netif restart only restarts lo

I would really like to get my machine back up and running.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2022)

Just boot the machine multiuser. You may want to remove `sddm_enable` (or other display managers) from rc.conf, so the machine doesn't try to boot straight to X.


----------



## jb1277976 (Nov 4, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Just boot the machine multiuser. You may want to remove `sddm_enable` (or other display managers) from rc.conf, so the machine doesn't try to boot straight to X.


When I boot multi-user that's when it kernel panics. Not to worry I looked everywhere but couldn't find anything, posted on this forum but had to wait for moderator approval. I reinstalled. Lesson learned to remove a package if you don't need to or don't remove a package that depends on everything in your system.


----------

